# Delayed mail service?



## balroggie (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello all - I am brand new here and about to move to Mexico from the States. My question is does anyone know of a mail service in the U.S. that will hold onto mail (actual pen and paper letters not email) for a time and then mail them out later on? I am looking at having to maintain my child support payments but where I am going I can't guarantee an internet connection and moreover I just want to not worry about it. A service that held a stack of envelopes and mailed them out on schedule would be very useful. If anyone has heard of such please let me know and thanks!!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

balroggie said:


> Hello all - I am brand new here and about to move to Mexico from the States. My question is does anyone know of a mail service in the U.S. that will hold onto mail (actual pen and paper letters not email) for a time and then mail them out later on? I am looking at having to maintain my child support payments but where I am going I can't guarantee an internet connection and moreover I just want to not worry about it. A service that held a stack of envelopes and mailed them out on schedule would be very useful. If anyone has heard of such please let me know and thanks!!!



Hi and welcome to the forum.

I hope someone can help you.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

having been in a similar position years ago-i have a suggestion.
write out the cheques -all 12- before the end of the year. give the stamped envelopes to a friend or family member[preferably in the same city where your child is] and have your friend mail them each month.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are bill paying services, and you should be able to arrange for your bank to issue and mail a check every month. I have a couple of payments made that way every month. You probably could have it deposited directly to the appropriate bank account. I was able to set it up with my internet access, but I'm sure you could do it in person, also. They guarantee the payment will be made as specified, and will make good if there are problems, as long as you allow enough time for the check to arrive and have enough money in the bank when it is issued.

Where are you going that won't have internet access? It's pretty universal these days. I stayed in a place on Omotepe in Nicaragua where I had to walk for a kilometer from the road, and bullock carts were hauling away some brush, but there was free wifi.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you heard of Earth Class Mail? Take a look -- they may be able to do what you're asking. (I haven't tried it yet . . . but I'm definitely looking into it.)


----------

